# Tim's strange plant thread



## TimV

OK, it's Spring, and the weird stuff is starting to grow. First, _Stapelia baylissii_, one of those that stink like dung to attract flies for pollination. Patrick Star, anyone?






and a pretty cactus, _Epithelantha micromeris_


----------



## Widowman10

TimV said:


> Patrick Star, anyone?


awesome


----------



## froggyman

where do you get the Stapelia plant?


----------



## What

If you are ever interested in giving away/selling some of your plants please let me know.


----------



## DrAce

I would be very interested in finding some of those locally, Tim.  Perchance are you connected to anyone in Canada?


----------



## TimV

I got them from importing, etc.. which is a hassle, but since so many of you have asked about them, I've a couple dozen types with spares, and before my next ebay listing I'll plan on giving you guys first chance by offering some up here cheap for T trades or a small fee.


----------



## froggyman

TimV said:


> I got them from importing, etc.. which is a hassle, but since so many of you have asked about them, I've a couple dozen types with spares, and before my next ebay listing I'll plan on giving you guys first chance by offering some up here cheap for T trades or a small fee.


That would be awesome:clap: :worship: :clap:


----------



## TimV

Sarracenia psittisina. Cool pitcher plant that has traps laying much more horizontal than others of this genus. I believe the idea is that when the plant is covered with water mosquito larvae etc.. get caught and eaten


----------



## Taceas

Aww, the star one is nifty!


----------



## TimV

_Salvia divinorum_, the diviner's sage. I threw some leaves on a fire once to see what would happen, and my depth perception went a bit off. Mind you, I'm a conservative Christian and have never even puffed once on a joint or anything. I just wanted to see what all the hype was about, and I have lots of this in my greenhouse. My eye was drawn to a blue flower, and it was almost as iff all the other colors in the area weren't there, and only the blue flower stood out. That was leaves on a fire. I've read that chewing leaves etc.. can give you some pretty crazy dreams/visions, so I certainly wouldn't try doing much more. I've also read it's starting to get illegal in some states and countries like France and Russia et.al.


----------



## froggyman

what is the legality on salvia?


----------



## TimV

Read the post, son. And no, I won't send you any.


----------



## froggyman

TimV said:


> Read the post, son. And no, I won't send you any.


dont worry im not one those youths that are in to all sorts of wierd drugs..

i was merely curious...i guess i replied before i read about legality


----------



## TimV

Here's a stone mimic, a _Gibbaeum_. Plants are very scarce in Bushmanland, and the antelope are always hungry, so some plants look like rocks


----------



## TimV

This is a Nepenthes. The trap is also a modified leaf, and it contains chemical to sedate it's prey, as well as surfactants to wet insects which drowns them faster. They get big enough to catch rats, and there is documentary proof that they do.


----------



## arachnocat

My Mom gave me these this weekend. They're really pretty and have some strange tentacles coming off the back of the flower. Never seen any flower like it, not sure what they are.







Here's another strange flower. My Mom told me it's a tropical plant that's "rare and expensive" but she doesn't know what it's called. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## -Sarah-

Wow, Tim! Beautiful photos and plants!  I really love that first one, though. It's gorgeous! Especially the Nepenthes, that one is beautiful too.


----------



## -Sarah-

Hey Arachnocat,

That first one is a white Columbine, my grandma has a ton of Columbine planted around her house and in her flowerbeds, they're the Colorado state flower 

I'm not sure what that second plant is, though? It sure is lovely, whatever it is.


----------



## TimV

The second is a bromiliad.

Thanks, all.


----------



## TimV

The _Pinguicula_, or Mexican Butterwort catches small insects on it's really slick leaves (hence the name) and in previous years was used to control Whitefly in greenhouses before pesticides. For some reason, Whiteflies are really attracted to them, and are quickly dissolved. The flowers are high above the plant, so the pollinators don't get eaten!!


----------



## TimV

Here's a close up of one plant. You can see they're partial to Fungus Gnats as well.....


----------



## Scott C.

Man, you have quite the garden going Tim. Beautiful stuff.


----------



## TimV

Some cactus mimic local stones. Here's a pretty _Echinocereus ridgidispinus _var. rubrispinus I grew from seed. It's 3 years old.


----------



## TimV

Here's a cool one. Smells like steer manure; not so stomach wrenching as some stapeliads. The frilly things on the bottom move at the slightest breeze.


----------



## xchondrox

Tim, Do you have to hand feed all your bug eating plants or are there enought just flying/crawling around inside the greenhouse?


----------



## TimV

Thanks, all

You know, by putting the Stapeliads close to the carnivorous plants, all the flies in the 'hood end up in the greenhouse. And the carnivorous plants get real, real, healthy ;-) I just hope the neighbor's appreciate all the hard work


----------



## Taceas

Beautiful Butterwort! They're so whimsical looking.


----------



## andy83

Nice plants everybody!

This one is called Miracle Fruit(Synsepalum dulcificum). I haven't got any fruits out of it yet but I'm looking forward to it. The fruit contains a glycoprotein that alters your sense of taste for about an hour after consuming. It makes sour things taste sweet.







Here is another neat one that I picked up recently.
Bulbophyllum minutissimum - said to be one the smallest orchids in the world.
Not a very good picture but you get the idea.


----------



## H. laoticus

Hey andy83, I've had that miracle fruit you mentioned and yes, it did mess around with my taste buds   I ate a lemon and it tasted like an orange.  My friends also tried it and all but one had their sense of taste altered.  I guess it works for some and not for others, but it's something worth trying out for sure.


----------



## Bigboy

Oh wow Tim, you're really making me miss my plant collection.  Happy growing, I'm going to have a go at redoing a bog garden this summer.


----------



## J Morningstar

I just wanted to add my own carnivourous plant garden terrarrium prodject, if it is welcome...I am sorry about the pic's being in reverse..and sadly my VFT Dente' didn't make it.






























I now realize I put everything too close together to start too...There have been new additions, updates soon.


----------



## maurus

Nice. Where'd you purchase them. Also VFT's don't like high humidity, neither do Sarracenia.


----------



## J Morningstar

Some from black jungle, some from my local greenhouse, new ones from Carnivorous Plant Nursery. I will add some venalation to the top, I always thought if you could get the spagnum moss to grow your environment was pretty spot on. I also transplanted the Pitcher plant to a vase type container.


----------



## pavel

Love that first Stap, Tim, and your _Echinocereus ridgidispinus _is a beauty!


----------



## groovyspider

TimV said:


> Here's a stone mimic, a _Gibbaeum_. Plants are very scarce in Bushmanland, and the antelope are always hungry, so some plants look like rocks


they inda look like whale heads


----------



## Nepenthe56

*Username*



TimV said:


> This is a Nepenthes. The trap is also a modified leaf, and it contains chemical to sedate it's prey, as well as surfactants to wet insects which drowns them faster. They get big enough to catch rats, and there is documentary proof that they do.


And that is the plant I took my username from!

---------- Post added at 09:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:19 PM ----------




arachnocat said:


> My Mom gave me these this weekend. They're really pretty and have some strange tentacles coming off the back of the flower. Never seen any flower like it, not sure what they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's another strange flower. My Mom told me it's a tropical plant that's "rare and expensive" but she doesn't know what it's called. Anyone have any ideas?






TimV said:


> The second is a bromiliad.
> 
> Thanks, all.


To be more specific on the second picture, Billbergia nutans.


----------



## J Morningstar

This is my 18 year old stapilla...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## james broad

Waooo...TimV great plants you have grown in your nursery....
But in our area none of them is available


----------

